# Solo training



## Kickboxer101 (May 2, 2016)

So thought I might as well share a video of me doing some basic moves. Now just to let you guys know I'm filming it in my bedroom so I didn't have much room at all so I couldn't use any footwork and I had to shorten my kicks a little so I didn't end up smashing the tv haha but take a look any constructive criticism is appreciated as I'm always looking to get better


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 2, 2016)

1 - Don't point the camera at the light...
2 - You're counter rotating your hand before you jab, which telegraphs.
3 - When you're kicking, your left hand is way to far up and out. Don't you like your ribs?
4 -  Don't "crunch" your body when you kick. This is a very common mistake early in your training. Your upper body should stay fairly immobile, or lean back a little.

As always, advice and comments given are colored by the training and experience of the poster. If your coach is telling you to crunch like that when you kick, then keep doing it. I cannot imagine _why_ they would want you to do it, but I don't know everything.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (May 2, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> 1 - Don't point the camera at the light...
> 2 - You're counter rotating your hand before you jab, which telegraphs.
> 3 - When you're kicking, your left hand is way to far up and out. Don't you like your ribs?
> 4 -  Don't "crunch" your body when you kick. This is a very common mistake early in your training. Your upper body should stay fairly immobile, or lean back a little.
> ...




1: no where else to put it small room I'm afraid
2: yeah but I like my face more haha 
3: okay I hadn't noticed it thank you


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 2, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> 1: no where else to put it small room I'm afraid
> 2: yeah but I like my face more haha
> 3: okay I hadn't noticed it thank you



When you kick, you lean back. Even Bill Wallace does. That means your face is out of range. Your ribs are not. Neither are your kidneys. Nor your solar plexus.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 2, 2016)

Nice speed with the punches. The only thing I can say is breathe. From the video it seems like you are holding your breath. Everything else is probably a result of you not being able to move your feet much in that space.  You'll get more power with that  hook if you use your waist. The upper cut looks awkward for some reason.  It could be the lighting or it could just be my eyes, being that I don't know what I look like when doing an uppercut.  It could be that the combo is awkward. It could be that you are throwing the uppercut from the rear hand and not the front. it. If you aren't left handed then it could be that.

Either way something looks off about it




Dirty Dog said:


> You're counter rotating your hand before you jab, which telegraphs.


 You beat me to it. It must be really noticeable because I usually don't look for telegraphs when looking at other people's video.  It's amazing how the body picks up patterns.  I like Superfoot better than Chuck, but the his uniform reminds me of Evel Knievel stars overload.  Like the galaxy threw up on his shirt lol.


----------



## MAfreak (May 3, 2016)

why don't you film it somewhere outdoors?

maybe i just didn't hear it but do you exhale with every strike, like you should?


----------



## JR 137 (May 7, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I like Superfoot better than Chuck, but the his uniform reminds me of Evel Knievel stars overload.  Like the galaxy threw up on his shirt lol.



Those stars & stripes uniforms were originally designed and paid for by Elvis Presley.  He bankrolled the USA team and wanted them to stand out in a sea of plain white gis.

I read that on the internet, so it has to be true.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 7, 2016)

I'm sorry I did not get to to see the video - it says it has been removed.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (May 7, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> Those stars & stripes uniforms were originally designed and paid for by Elvis Presley.  He bankrolled the USA team and wanted them to stand out in a sea of plain white gis.
> 
> I read that on the internet, so it has to be true.


To be fair that probably is true elvis Presley trained with ed Parker and in there's photos of Presley in the crowd watching the world championships


----------



## Kickboxer101 (May 7, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm sorry I did not get to to see the video - it says it has been removed.



Hmm that's strange I didn't take it down I'll try re upload it when I get a chance


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 7, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Hmm that's strange I didn't take it down I'll try re upload it when I get a chance



It says "removed by user" just so you know.


----------

